# Newbie



## steev379 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi

I bought a Silver, 1999, 225 about six months ago. Have been meaning to do the social thing and see if I could find some people who know about these cars-fingers crossed this is a positive start! I'm a recent convert-have been driving Jap for years (and it took a lot to admit that)-my first ever German car. Will try and give you something to think about which is more interesting that 'another new guy'&#8230;Have run into a few minor issues thus far-will pose questions in the MK1 thread.

Many thanks

Steev


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

